# Can anyone identify this clock maker?



## ryoc (Feb 6, 2017)

Acquired recently, housed within an old oak 'Napoleon Hat' type surround. 'Made in France', but that's about it..

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Does it not have any stamps or hallmarks anywhere on the movement/case ?


----------



## ryoc (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. On the back plate it has 'Made in France'. To the left side of that the numbers '32566' which have hand been stamped individually and a seperate number '8' below them.


----------



## ryoc (Feb 6, 2017)

The back of the circular case appears to be an old artillery shell base?


----------



## ryoc (Feb 6, 2017)

Restored and working well.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Well done, looks good and you have given the clock a new lease of life which is great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Maybe is stamp under the bridge balance, but I would not recommend it to shoot if you do not have experience. Most likely it is ... noname. But then the price and so sufficient because of antiquity. Nice look.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear ryoc, I would be very surprised if the back of the circular brass case was taken from an artillery shell because if it was, there would be relevant marks stamped on it. I reckon that your clock movement will prove to be very difficult to identify as it appears to be a sort of "generic" type, no doubt made by many different French producers. The separate number '8' stamped on the clock possibly designates the movement as an eight-day example, and the oak case has a nice Continental look about it. I also like the thick bevelled glass crystal. The origin mark on the clock, "Made in France" is useful in trying to date it because this form of mark appears in the twentieth century, and is usually post-1910. I would date your clock to about 1910-1930. Well done for restoring it.


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

nice no matter what :thumbsup:


----------



## ryoc (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies, much appreciated. I had a French Polisher doing some work at home, and I asked him to 'tidy up' the surround while he was there. This is how it looked before:



Very pleased with the end result.


----------

